# Stupid things that Doctors say!



## Chaos501 (Dec 29, 2017)

“Sir when we tested your testosterone levels they were dangerously high!”

Dangerously high???? They don’t seem to give a shit when it’s at the bottom of the “normal” range.... 

Keep it going.... what stupid shit have you heard from your Doc?


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 29, 2017)

Couple things from former endo that I fired:

1. "We tested your total T, no need to test E2, free T, DHT, SHBG, or anything else"

2. Next visit I had a list of labs I wanted. He declined to write the RX. His reply - "Ummmm, uhhh, your insurance probably wont cover it and I dont think you need it."
Well yes my insurance does indeed cover it but since I had no script I paid out of pocket.

3. "Your hypogonadal, your total T is 197, but you dont need trt. But.......here's a script for more insulin."

I fired him and took it over myself. No coincidence I lost 100 lbs got myself off the 4 insulin shots I was taking every day.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 29, 2017)

Previous Dr to the one posted above, regarding putting me on a different diabetes drug she kept insisting on.

Me - I've read that one is bad news, causes pancreatic cancer
Her - well, we'll just keep an eye on that....

LOL - you have got to be kidding me


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> Couple things from former endo that I fired:
> 
> 1. "We tested your total T, no need to test E2, free T, DHT, SHBG, or anything else"
> 
> ...



Holy shit that Doc sounds like a real shit bag... no need for TRT at those levels. That’s the bullshit I’m talking about low levels are much more dangerous for a man than elevated levels! What an asshat!


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> Previous Dr to the one posted above, regarding putting me on a different diabetes drug she kept insisting on.
> 
> Me - I've read that one is bad news, causes pancreatic cancer
> Her - well, we'll just keep an eye on that....
> ...




WTF! Keep an eye on it my ass! Sounds like a real winner!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2017)

"Let me check your prostate one more time just to be sure"


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> "Let me check your prostate one more time just to be sure"



Puts both hands on his shoulders.......


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> "Let me check your prostate one more time just to be sure"



Thats when you ask to be checked for a hernia and check your prostate at the same time haha!


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 30, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Puts both hands on his shoulders.......



Lol


10char


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> Holy shit that Doc sounds like a real shit bag... no need for TRT at those levels. That’s the bullshit I’m talking about low levels are much more dangerous for a man than elevated levels! What an asshat!



No, the highlighted part is bullshit.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 30, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, the highlighted part is bullshit.



You don't believe that low test levels contribute to a host of serious effects detrimental to one's health?


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 30, 2017)

"I don't practice alternative medicine" (in reference to TRT)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 31, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> You don't believe that low test levels contribute to a host of serious effects detrimental to one's health?



I did not say that. Read what I highlighted in red in the quote and my response to it again.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok it kinda reads a different way but I see what you mean now


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 31, 2017)

"Your penis looks perfectly fine...."


----------



## Freshno (Jan 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> "Let me check your prostate one more time just to be sure"


After he leaves the real doctor comes in and asks who was that?


----------



## IHI (Jan 1, 2018)

Been on trt for yrs using Endo at the states largest research hospital. Go in for physical with new family doc since mine retired, first words out of her mouth after she gazes over my file- “i see your on testosterone replacement, you really need to stop doing that, it will kill you”

was just dumbfounded, all i could say was id rather die feeling normal than live longer feeling like the piece of garbage i was before treatment.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 1, 2018)

She's a special kind of idiot


----------



## IHI (Jan 1, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> She's a special kind of idiot



Guy at work, my age, has had multiple sections of his colon removed and as such ended up losing a testicle. So they just started looking at his t levels, 92 total. So we talked at length since he knows im on trt to learn more. Then his doc started him on his own trt a few months ago, i was floored when he told me 100mg every 2 weeks:32 (6):

told him that would probably end up making it worse, but you have to play her idiotic game, but read as much as you can, ask me anything so you can have an intelligent conversation after they get your labs back so you can suggest a typical prescribed regimen for trt. Thankfully after his test after 5 weeks showed 89 total, she bumped him to 100mg every week, so he should be getting new labs this month and hopefully it should at least get him into the middle of the “normal” range and possibly start feeling better. 

Just frustrating with all the reaearch i did/still do after being diagnosed yrs back; just how out of touch the greater majority of doctors truely are with male hormone replacement therapy


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 1, 2018)

_*"your test level is in the 600's, how the fuuuk do you still have hair"

*_


----------



## IHI (Jan 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> _*"your test level is in the 600's, how the fuuuk do you still have hair"
> 
> *_



your OBGYN was probably just curious since we’re long into the age of “dolphin smooth”:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 1, 2018)

IHI said:


> your OBGYN was probably just curious since we’re long into the age of “dolphin smooth”:32 (20):




lol...this is true shit from being on TRT...my GP/Hormone Dr. decided we should check it after being on TRT and somehow it showed my test level in the 600's this was a long time ago...I actually posted my blood test in a MOD thread asking WTF...LMAO...nobody knows why that shit happened but all is well since


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> "Let me check your prostate one more time just to be sure"



POB :32 (16): volunteers for student's to learn to feel the prostate!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 1, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Holy shit that Doc sounds like a real shit bag... no need for TRT at those levels. That’s the bullshit I’m talking about low levels are much more dangerous for a man than elevated levels! What an asshat!



No they aren't, High level are more dangerous.

Most men living have low after a certain age some sooner, high too high not monitored by your doctor causes damage.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 1, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, the highlighted part is bullshit.



No shit, lol


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 2, 2018)

I think most of our doctors learned from us.  After seeing specialist and being ok for either hcg or test.  He stated if you want more children later, will do the hcg.  I decline that.  My family doctor wrote me for Test.  I asked if he could write me for arimidex.  He checks on his laptop and says that's for cancer.  So I had to make another appointment for specialist just to have him ok the anti-estrogen.  I'm sure he if continued to read it would of told him more.  Now he is writing scripts for the whole town without any issues


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 3, 2018)

Is this one of those threads where we are going to pretend that steroids don't cause any health issues or side effects? Let's keep our heads buried in the sand...

Not talking about true trt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Is this one of those threads where we are going to pretend that steroids don't cause any health issues or side effects? Let's keep our heads buried in the sand...
> 
> Not talking about true trt.


right LOL im pretty sure I hear more stupid things dumb  meatheads say


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

IHI said:


> Been on trt for yrs using Endo at the states largest research hospital. Go in for physical with new family doc since mine retired, first words out of her mouth after she gazes over my file- “i see your on testosterone replacement, you really need to stop doing that, it will kill you”
> 
> was just dumbfounded, all i could say was id rather die feeling normal than live longer feeling like the piece of garbage i was before treatment.



I had a doc say this same shit to me and it was a MALE DOC!!! I just don’t get it man. Seems like people around here are more educated on this than most doctors are!! Shit is irritating!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Is this one of those threads where we are going to pretend that steroids don't cause any health issues or side effects? Let's keep our heads buried in the sand...
> 
> Not talking about true trt.



absolutely not! But I seen where one of the founders said start a thread “dumb shit docs say” I thought it would be funny and now we have the thread... if we were to sit here and list off the side effects of running cycles we would clearly acknowledge the side effects shit most threads name them anyways. This thread is for a laugh because we can’t deny the fact that doctors say some dumb shit in reference to testosterone levels at least from my experience and it appears it’s not only my experience. There are plenty of side effects to talk about shit that’s why I run only test and deca for the most part I get sides like a MF from a lot of other steroids...


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> No they aren't, High level are more dangerous.
> 
> Most men living have low after a certain age some sooner, high too high not monitored by your doctor causes damage.



Guess I say this because I’ve been at the low level 275 at the age of 26 after coming back from Iraq... I felt like shit!!!! And lead to a shot ton more problems. And my levels have been higher since and even higher since I started powerlifting. And have had plenty of blood work done and prostate levels checked and prostate checked for enlargement... so I guess it’s a biased opinion. Take it as you will.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Guess I say this because I’ve been at the low level 275 at the age of 26 after coming back from Iraq... I felt like shit!!!! And lead to a shot ton more problems. And my levels have been higher since and even higher since I started powerlifting. And have had plenty of blood work done and prostate levels checked and prostate checked for enlargement... so I guess it’s a biased opinion. Take it as you will.



Your experience makes perfect sense. 

The effects of low T are apparent immediately and are very unpleasant, but not life threatening. 

The side effects of elevated T_ over time_ are mostly undetectable without medical evaluation and can lead to life-shortening cardiac events. 

Getting bloodwork and psa is great, but just because they're good, don't assume there are no sides from super physiological levels of exogenous test.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your experience makes perfect sense.
> 
> The effects of low T are apparent immediately and are very unpleasant, but not life threatening.
> 
> ...




Your tact is much appreciated! And yea I know there are sides of elevated T levels I guess I choose the sides of elevated levels over low levels... again just my opinion. I had depression and ed and many other issues to go along with it when it was so low. With that being said I learn every day from others by keeping an open mind and not assuming I know everything. I appreciate an educated mind when it comes to this but some people just just approach it in a manner that makes it hard to take their advice.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> And yea I know there are sides of elevated T levels I guess I choose the sides of elevated levels over low levels... again just my opinion.
> 
> I had depression and ed and many other issues to go along with it when it was so low.



I was in the same boat as you: no joy in life, no motivation, no sex drive, etc. 

The healthiest solution is to just run a regular trt dose year round. This eliminates 100% of the low T sides while minimizing risk from injecting test. 

If you're like me though, you're running 4x+ more gear than trt half the year. 

The point is, even though we're running cycles as responsibly as we can, what we're doing has consequences and eventually they'll catch up to us. Don't kid yourself and think otherwise!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Guess I say this because I’ve been at the low level 275 at the age of 26 after coming back from Iraq... I felt like shit!!!! And lead to a shot ton more problems. And my levels have been higher since and even higher since I started powerlifting. And have had plenty of blood work done and prostate levels checked and prostate checked for enlargement... so I guess it’s a biased opinion. Take it as you will.



I can appreciate your opinion but as a board of learning and teaching I have to stick with facts.

I have been both low and way too high and felt worse way to high but this is just my opinion and experience though the fact remains too high is way more troublesome then too low.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> I can appreciate your opinion but as a board of learning and teaching I have to stick with facts.
> 
> I have been both low and way too high and felt worse way to high but this is just my opinion and experience though the fact remains too high is way more troublesome then too low.



What was you experience at too high a level? Was e2, hematocrit and bp in range?

I've never considered one could feel poorly solely due to increased test levels.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> I was in the same boat as you: no joy in life, no motivation, no sex drive, etc.
> 
> The healthiest solution is to just run a regular trt dose year round. This eliminates 100% of the low T sides while minimizing risk from injecting test.
> 
> ...




Agreed and im right there with ya 100% we have to accept the consequences of our choices.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2018)

Back to the topic at hand. 

All of these were Japanese doctors:

came back from Thailand. After 2 weeks of diarrhea I ask for antibiotics. 

He says: I recommend you don't drink cold water. 

Same doctor. 

I have a big lump under my arm (turns out to be cancer). I ask him to recommend a surgeon to remove it. 

"Does it hurt?"
No. 
"Then I don't recommend you get it removed"


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> I can appreciate your opinion but as a board of learning and teaching I have to stick with facts.
> 
> I have been both low and way too high and felt worse way to high but this is just my opinion and experience though the fact remains too high is way more troublesome then too low.




Understood. And I can respect your opinion also as we all know we all respond differently. I have had the worse experience with low T. Mine right now are damn high probably around the 3,000 mark and I feel great... I manage my e2 and bp and that helps a lot. If I didn’t do that I would feel like total dog shit! Lol. I do love this board so much intelligence and information. I can continue to learn every day!


----------



## Mr P (Jan 7, 2018)

your test is 1,400 to high you can suffer a heart attack if you continue..


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr P said:


> your test is 1,400 to high you can suffer a heart attack if you continue..



I will only continue till the end of my meet prep then I will cruise at TRT dose for a few months.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> All of these were Japanese doctors:
> 
> ...




I dont even know what to say to this! You can get better advice from a $2 hooker! 

I would pay to see the response from you!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Understood. And I can respect your opinion also as we all know we all respond differently. I have had the worse experience with low T. Mine right now are damn high probably around the 3,000 mark and I feel great... I manage my e2 and bp and that helps a lot. If I didn’t do that I would feel like total dog shit! Lol. I do love this board so much intelligence and information. I can continue to learn every day!



When I was competing I was around that range for long ass periods of time, took 750mg week to have that.

I would drop it to 300mg for abit then get back going.

I have a doctor that draws blood and had imagining done as well.

Not I just sit on 140mg week because I only train functionally now.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2018)

Not a doctor but a female nurse or receptionist not exactly sure wtf she is said recently 

took my gf to the urgent care because she was really sick 

even in the parking lot she was puking 

we walk into the urgent care the gf says in a sickly voice hunched over pale as a ghost half dead 

"can i please use the restroom" 

Nurse says "the bathroom is for patients only"


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> When I was competing I was around that range for long ass periods of time, took 750mg week to have that.
> 
> I would drop it to 300mg for abit then get back going.
> 
> ...



Yea I have my eyes on a couple world records and I have a few years left in me I’ve only been competing for 2 years now and have held two national records and placed top three in all my meets so I want to see how much further I can go before I retire this sport. But I truly do love it!!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Not a doctor but a female nurse or receptionist not exactly sure wtf she is said recently
> 
> took my gf to the urgent care because she was really sick
> 
> ...



Damn where’s the courtesy?? Clearly she was about to be a patient.... nurse was just asking for a mess to clean up haha.


----------



## baitslinger (Jan 7, 2018)

You need to stop the Testosterone. It is TOXIC!


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 11, 2018)

Cold turkey TRT so we can try to use Clomid to boost your natural test to bottom of the normal range......COLD TURKEY TRT?!?!?!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 11, 2018)

"Weight lifting wouldn't cause it" - when asked about elevated ast/ alt levels

"Sign this" - in reference to a waiver that stated he wasn't responsible if I killed myself by continuing testosterone against his recommendation


----------



## dopeboy604 (Feb 12, 2018)

"you have an hemriod" (had a ingrown hair on my butt cheek no where near my anus lol, also aged 18)
" testosterone has no link to behavior"
"i am a doctor i am the one who went to medical school so i know what im talking about" implies that information not retained by a doctor is of not eligable lol.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Feb 12, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> Cold turkey TRT so we can try to use Clomid to boost your natural test to bottom of the normal range......COLD TURKEY TRT?!?!?!



Im Actually going through with this as we speak. Its been brutal! Only way to get my prescription back.


----------



## JabED (Feb 15, 2018)

"please dont come me ever month for blood test"


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> Im Actually going through with this as we speak. Its been brutal! Only way to get my prescription back.


Bro that sucks! I told that doctor to blow himself and left


----------



## Dozer (Feb 22, 2018)

To new doctor:
Me: "I am 37 and took steroids when I was younger for a couple years. I was thinking I should probably get my levels checked and bloodwork for lipids and such"...
Doctor: "We usually only do that for people who complainof low energy and libido, and lipids above 40, or bad vitals and overweight."

Switched doctors immediately. Next doctor I only mentioned I used steroids when younger for a couple of years to see response...
Ordered bloods without even having to ask.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 1, 2018)

My former HRT doctor tried to tell me that men on TRT don't need estrogen in their bodies after he crashed my estradiol level at 6.8 on the sensitive test method due to his overzealous prescribing of anastrozole.  He sent me into hormone hell thereby causing me to switch doctors.  Had I not switched doctors, I was going to stop TRT all together due to the joint/tendon pain.


----------

